# AKFF Mulloway Club



## L3GACY

Chop has... I think. Not legal size though, whether that matters to you or not.


----------



## karnage

great thread kraley.
your jew was a very recpectable size imo. but any future ambitions to upsize?


----------



## paffoh

I know Craig 450 lost a corker a couple of weeks ago... Only a matter of time!


----------



## Breambo

This is the most exclusive club Ive ever been in !!!!!
A couple of weeks ago, before the onslaught of the current northerlies we have at the moment, I came very close to getting a monster. It was due to my inexperience, I didnt back off the drag, and he had one last head shake at the side of the yak and he was gone, busted the 15lb like cotton. Hooked another but was bitten off after a few minutes, both on 15lb. The one I got to the side of the yak and lost on the gaff shot was easily 40-50lb.
It seems they are an elusive catch, but when they are there they love the small SPs. With a bit of luck and a lot of perseverence I hope to get another before the season fades.
Cheers


----------



## rawprawn

Gatesy said:


> SNOBS :twisted:


It's Ok Michael you can join me in the undersized Long Tom club.


----------



## onemorecast

Got a Soapie last year when fishing for Bream, does that count?


----------



## ELM

Bow to the GODS of JEW, I am not worthy O Great Ones.


----------



## mcbigg

oo, oo!

I like this thread!


----------



## mcbigg

kraley said:


> I was going to run a poll to ask all members how regularly they target these things so we could get an idea about effort vs. payoff......


Probably averaging about 1 mulloway every 3 trips that I've specifically targeted them.


----------



## keza

Ken, you're not going to ask 'what make of kayak were you on' i hope :lol:


----------



## craig450

paffoh said:


> I know Craig 450 lost a corker a couple of weeks ago... Only a matter of time!


Yeh that was very upsetting!!!
It was a very similar scenario to what Breambo described (though the fish was not as big), due to inexperience i was in a panic when i had it yakside and made some bad decisions and lost it when it put on a headshake.
I was planning to target some more on the weekend and early this week in the evenings but the wind is still blowing.


----------



## mcbigg

Oh yeah! Can we have a visualisation of how many mulloway each member has caught please. Pretty please, can we, please, can we, huh? huh? Please. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Buff

Got a couple (Coorong legal)
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=16189&p=174389&hilit=goolwa#p174389


----------



## sbd

This is a crap thread Ken (  ).

Hope you've got room for late bloomers.


----------



## spooled1

Safa and Duran have also


----------



## samrota

I'm still yet to catch a mullie from my yak. Have caught them landbased from West Beach quite a few years ago and a heap from wallaroo but none yakbased. Hopefully it wont be long!! Don't hold your breath though.


----------



## Cid

I've caught a couple. One from the Georges River and one from the Cooks.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## sbd

Y'can add Cubby from Heywood apparently (sigh).

Meet Cubby


----------



## Shorty

Just what the doctor ordered,,the Mulloway season starts in Perth in two weeks or so,,,

Prepare for shock and awe


----------



## Daveyak

I've caught a few smallish ones :? , only a few legal size - biggest was 58cm.


----------



## spooled1

kraley said:


> I'll leave this without dwelling too much on your own lack of YAK success here, Master Kenobi... 8)


Maybe I should sit in my yak at the top of the cliff and paddle down the hill to fish from the safety of the rock ledges. That'd be the only way I could get membership into this stupid club. :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Davey G

Cids caught a couple (80cm I think) and I got a tiddler (45cm) about a week after I bought my first kayak in 2005 (pre camera).

November is a great month to be chasing Jews in Sydney. When are we going to do a night session?


----------



## AdrianK

I saw AJD land one.


----------



## Safa

Yip I have two to my name ,spot x............ on a day were we brought out 5 i lost one and so did couta1


----------



## AJD

4 so far from the yak. 2 legals and 2 "little" soapies. Great fish to catch and release!


----------



## shiznic

I have only got one good one , but it took some time to get the bugger


----------



## Rebel 1

I'm in! ;-) I have caught 9 this year in botany bay up to 70cm. I have tried about 25 times for the 9 fish.


----------



## Rebel 1

Just hit double figures! 10 for me, although the last was quite small around 45cm.
I was using a sonic boom blade which i read about in a recent magazine. I also dropped another one.the only issue with the blades will be hook size.


----------



## mcbigg

Rebel 1 said:


> Just hit double figures! 10 for me, although the last was quite small around 45cm.
> I was using a sonic boom blade which i read about in a recent magazine. I also dropped another one.the only issue with the blades will be hook size.


Nice work! Doesn't matter what size mate, a mulloway is a mulloway.

Hopefully I'll crack a half century this weekend. Only 3 to go.

I read about those blades in Fishing World magazine. In the yarra I think it was. Interesting. Gotta love when you read about something, give it a go and it works. 
Nice when it comes together like that.


----------



## solatree

mcbigg said:


> Doesn't matter what size mate, a mulloway is a mulloway


Hmmm - not sure about that. Have only caught a couple over legal size (75cms in SA) and stacks below. 36 on new years day at Blow hole creek some years back but all between 40 and 50 cm - they all went back - great fun, but somehow, they didn't really count. The craving is for those above 75cm. Yet to score a legal from the yak.


----------



## Davey G

good one ben...


----------



## bazzoo

Ben , you legend , did you get them at that spot we have discussed several times , and how big was the biggest , i am keen to know how good they eat , as the last jewfish i cooked, and it was a legal jew ,tasted like soap and was inedible .


----------



## keza

bazzoo said:


> Ben , you legend , did you get them at that spot we have discussed several times , and how big was the biggest , i am keen to know how good they eat , as the last jewfish i cooked, and it was a legal jew ,tasted like soap and was inedible .


are that would be a soapy then.

Bazz tell me more about the spot you discussed :lol:


----------



## mcbigg

Wombat said:


> He said its just one of the things that gets past down through fisho's like chinese whispers he said in regards to the term soapie in regard to taste and texture . I have caught 2 last week and two yesterday two around 49cm and two 60cm and they all cooked up nice filleted skinned and all the bones removed yum . No soap with those fish


+1

No complaints with any I've had from 50cm up. (50cm min legal size, so I can't vouch for less than 50cm)

Someone said here recently that it was more the texture rather than the taste that suffers when the fish were smaller.
Maybe the below 50cm range fall into this category.


----------



## Shufoy

How about a WA entry!

My 120cm fish caught last month. Also Mattyoga now has two to his name, 120cm and 114cm.

Keeping up our end from the West Coast!


----------



## mcbigg

It really is quite an exclusive club when you look at the list.

Only 22 out of (how many members are there altogether on AKFF?)

Come on Fishnut and Fishydude. Let's get a couple more SA mully catchers on the board!


----------



## Grantos

Last year I landed 10 kilo, 107cm Jewie whilst fishing for flathead out of my humble 'Minnow', in Narrabeen Lake. The fish was caught on a SP, using 2.7 kilo line. Took me almost 25 minutes to land!

I did report this in AKFF at the time, however for the sake of this thread I've enclosed another photo.


----------



## mattyoga

Heres two of the WA entries that Brett mentioned earlier...

That 10KG's a beaut on light line - must have been a tense landing


----------



## Shorty

Two mulloway from 3 trips is a good effort Matt, Hopefully a big one will come along very soon 8)(20 kg plus)

BTW > The first mulloway in Matts picture was caught last night, this week is prime time for Mulloway as some folks know (leading up to a full moon,,high tides in the evening)


----------



## alcbb

better add me too


----------



## karnage

im a feeling a little psychic tonight..... the jew gods are telling me that sbd needs to be added to this club very soon. 8)


----------



## Dillo

Ken

Caught an undersize (38cm) one 2 weeks ago at Mylestom on light bream gear. Does that count?


----------



## liveyakka

i have caught 6 jew from the yak in 3 night trips on plastics, first trip got 3,second trip got another 3 then third trip didnt get a hit there was no bait around that night  i would love to do more trips but it gets a bit freaky on the water at night by your self


----------



## mak

im in, a 76cm beauty, my first. the glenelg river gives us another one.


----------



## mak

kraley said:


> mak said:
> 
> 
> 
> im in, a 76cm beauty, my first. the glenelg river gives us another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your in! good job. You are the object of envy, and perhaps respect for this rare capture!
Click to expand...

just still a little excited i spose :shock:


----------



## solatree

Drewboy gets the nod too ......viewtopic.php?f=17&t=23055


----------



## Swamp

One 53cm legal coorong mulloway
the biggest of 29


----------



## LORTAP

My biggest so far a couple weeks ago. Bigger soon ( fingers crossed )!!! ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## fisher

and me.....54cm Coorong mulloway Sunday 18th January 2009


----------



## blueyak

Count me in. Rebel 1 will vouch for me, or he may blatently denie it.


----------



## Rebel 1

blueyak said:


> Count me in. Rebel 1 will vouch for me, or he may blatently denie it.


Who is this blue yak, i know a guy in a blue yak called the slug because of its speed on the water. I doub he has caught any decent jewies :lol:


----------



## blueyak

Gee thats the respect I get for teaching you a few tricks Rebel 1.


----------



## Rebel 1

blueyak said:


> Gee thats the respect I get for teaching you a few tricks Rebel 1.


 Whatever, that photos so old there is a dinosaur in the background! show us one from this year girly man!


----------



## skorgard

I qualified yesterday 65 cm and 2.1 kg cleaned.


----------



## solatree

Add me to the list  - Goolwa Channel this morning ; 57cm


----------



## kanganoe

What about a more exclusive club {mulloway and estuary perch}.


----------



## josho

u betta add me to the list to guys.

Josho 8)


----------



## sayaka

ive caught a few on berkley shrimp/prawn 3 inch grubs but dont have pics as dropped iphone into the salt water.


----------



## RangiRocks

Does it have to be from a Yak?


----------



## FishWhisperer

RangiRocks said:


> Does it have to be from a Yak?


Plus I don't think it counts when the fish is bigger than you are.......Well done great fish/monster!!


----------



## joejoe

count me in caught a while ago


----------



## mcbigg

Since Kraley seems to have taken a leave of absence, and if no-one else minds, I might keep this thread updated with new members of our elite club.

So, Club Membership is now:

AJD
alcbb
blueyak
Breambo
Buff
Cid
Couta1
Cubby
Drewboy
Daveyak
deadlydave
Dillo
Duran
fisher
fishnut
Grantos
joejoe
josho
kanganoe
Karnage
kraley
leftiant
Liveyaka
lorptrap
Mak
Mattyoga
McBigg
onemorecast
Rebel1
Safa
sayaka
SBD
skorgard
Shiznic
Shufoy
solatree
SpottyMac
Swamp
turtle
Viking1
Wombat

Let me know if there's any others I need to add.

Cheers, 
Paul.

P.S. Please come back Kraley. We miss you!


----------



## lowtide

I can add my name to this list. Caught this fellow on my first attempt at jewie fishing ever. Happened to in the 'yak on the Bellinger River. Haven't seen hide or hair of one since. On a 7inch white gulp jerkshad.


----------



## mcbigg

Nice fish lowtide!

So, Club Membership is now:

AJD
alcbb
blueyak
Breambo
Buff
Cid
Couta1
Cubby
Drewboy
Daveyak
deadlydave
Dillo
Duran
fisher
fishnut
Grantos
joejoe
josho
kanganoe
Karnage
kraley
leftiant
Liveyaka
lorptrap
lowtide
Mak
Mattyoga
McBigg
onemorecast
Rebel1
Safa
sayaka
SBD
skorgard
Shiznic
Shufoy
solatree
SpottyMac
Swamp
turtle
Viking1
Wombat

Let me know if there's any others I need to add.

Cheers,
Paul.


----------



## mattyp

mcbigg said:


> Nice fish lowtide!
> 
> So, Club Membership is now:
> 
> AJD
> alcbb
> blueyak
> Breambo
> Buff
> Cid
> Couta1
> Cubby
> Drewboy
> Daveyak
> deadlydave
> Dillo
> Duran
> fisher
> fishnut
> Grantos
> joejoe
> josho
> kanganoe
> Karnage
> kraley
> leftiant
> Liveyaka
> lorptrap
> lowtide
> Mak
> Mattyoga
> McBigg
> onemorecast
> Rebel1
> Safa
> sayaka
> SBD
> skorgard
> Shiznic
> Shufoy
> solatree
> SpottyMac
> Swamp
> turtle
> Viking1
> Wombat
> 
> Let me know if there's any others I need to add.
> 
> Cheers,
> Paul.


Looking quickly through the list, I don't think we have any Victorians on it.
Anyone a Vic?
If not, us Vics have to pull our fingers out and get with the program. :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## solatree

matty said:


> us Vics have to pull our fingers out


Don't worry Matty - McBigg got his in Victoria - just :twisted: ;-)


----------



## Scruffy

There must be some mistake I couldn't see my name on the list.


----------



## mcbigg

Scruffy said:


> There must be some mistake I couldn't see my name on the list.


Have you caught one from the yak? Got a photo or a link to a trip report to substantiate the claim?


----------



## mcbigg

Welcome to the club, Jimbo!

Club Membership is now:

AJD
alcbb
blueyak
Breambo
Buff
Cid
Couta1
Cubby
Drewboy
Daveyak
deadlydave
Dillo
Duran
fisher
fishnut
Grantos
Jimbo
joejoe
josho
kanganoe
Karnage
kraley
leftiant
Liveyaka
lorptrap
lowtide
Mak
Mattyoga
McBigg
onemorecast
Rebel1
Safa
sayaka
SBD
skorgard
Shiznic
Shufoy
solatree
SpottyMac
Swamp
turtle
Viking1
Wombat

Cheers,
Paul.


----------



## fishsmith

Not a member yet but working on it.. 8)


----------



## mcbigg

Welcome to the club, Float!

Club Membership is now:

AJD
alcbb
blueyak
Breambo
Buff
Cid
Couta1
Cubby
Drewboy
Daveyak
deadlydave
Dillo
Duran
fisher
fishnut
Float
Grantos
Jimbo
joejoe
josho
kanganoe
Karnage
kraley
leftiant
Liveyaka
lorptrap
lowtide
Mak
Mattyoga
McBigg
onemorecast
Rebel1
Safa
sayaka
SBD
skorgard
Shiznic
Shufoy
solatree
SpottyMac
Swamp
turtle
Viking1
Wombat

Cheers,
Paul.

P.S. Lemme know if I need to add anyone else.


----------



## Rebel 1

Gregl has one too!


----------



## mcbigg

Rebel 1 said:


> Gregl has one too!


Has he? I must have missed that one. Got a link to the report where he caught it?


----------



## yakattack

Gday Guys add me to the list please see trip reports for validation.

Cheers Micka


----------



## mcbigg

Welcome to the club, Yakattack!

Club Membership is now:

AJD
alcbb
blueyak
Breambo
Buff
Cid
Couta1
Cubby
Drewboy
Daveyak
deadlydave
Dillo
Duran
fisher
fishnut
Float
Grantos
Jimbo
joejoe
josho
kanganoe
Karnage
kraley
leftiant
Liveyaka
lorptrap
lowtide
Mak
Mattyoga
McBigg
onemorecast
Rebel1
Safa
sayaka
SBD
skorgard
Shiznic
Shufoy
solatree
SpottyMac
Swamp
turtle
Viking1
Wombat
Yakattack

Cheers,
Paul.


----------



## Kitfox

I have caugth 2 fish around 4 kg each in the last week and lost one much larger last night. Im fishing at night with SP's and having a ball. Im going again this evening and will post the results.


----------



## fishnsurf

Yeh I had one but then I snapped back to reality and realised I was just drifting fast and caught on reef :shock: . Can we start another club like 'AKFF caught more than 100 bloody snook in a session' :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kitfox

As promised earlier, 1 in the Yak and returned to fight another day and 2 dropped. Hope the picture up loads. Never done this before.


----------



## Kitfox

As promised earlier, 1 in the Yak and returned to fight another day and 2 dropped. Hope the picture up loads. Never done this before.


----------



## mcbigg

Welcome to the club, Yaktopia and Kitfox

Club Membership is now:

AJD
alcbb
blueyak
Breambo
Buff
Cid
Couta1
Cubby
Drewboy
Daveyak
deadlydave
Dillo
Duran
fisher
fishnut
Float
Grantos
Jimbo
joejoe
josho
kanganoe
Karnage
Kitfox
kraley
leftiant
Liveyaka
lorptrap
lowtide
Mak
Mattyoga
McBigg
onemorecast
Rebel1
Safa
sayaka
SBD
skorgard
Shiznic
Shufoy
solatree
SpottyMac
Swamp
turtle
Viking1
Wombat
Yakattack
Yaktopia

Cheers,
Paul.


----------



## alcbb

still havent cracked the 100cm one yet mcbigg?


----------



## mcbigg

alcbb said:


> still havent cracked the 100cm one yet mcbigg?


Not yet mate. There's been a few unstoppables hook in the river in the last couple of weeks though apparently. Craig says that one hooked near the poles took 300m of 20lb line without breaking it's stride. A few being hooked up closer to my usual haunt as well (where we got yours), so I might have to give it a crack on the weekend.


----------



## mcbigg

Welcome to the club, Wrassemagnet (viewtopic.php?f=17&t=32749)

Club Membership is now:

AJD
alcbb
blueyak
Breambo
Buff
Cid
Couta1
Cubby
Drewboy
Daveyak
deadlydave
Dillo
Duran
fisher
fishnut
Float
Grantos
Jimbo
joejoe
josho
kanganoe
Karnage
Kitfox
kraley
leftiant
Liveyaka
lorptrap
lowtide
Mak
Mattyoga
McBigg
onemorecast
Rebel1
Safa
sayaka
SBD
skorgard
Shiznic
Shufoy
solatree
SpottyMac
Swamp
turtle
Viking1
Wombat
Wrassemagnet
Yakattack
Yaktopia

Cheers,
Paul.


----------



## AJD

Have now upgraded to a 60cm model as a PB. Hopefully they'll get a little bigger yet!

viewtopic.php?f=24&t=32000&start=15#p340465


----------



## rathabfishin

Ooh ooh ooh add me! I just cracked my first two from a Yak last week (on 1-3kg gear)!



















Got smoked by what I am sure was a much larger specimen but couldn't turn its head with the gear I had so I pointed the rod at it and salvaged my braid before it was all taken! Will be heading back Tues morning to the same spot armed with heavier gear and maybe catch some livies and prospect with both SP's and bait.

My goal now is to get my first legal from a yak, and then the magical metre mark!

Cheers Andrew


----------



## KarlD

Mine was 73cm and just under 4kg.










I think I need a bigger filleting board


----------



## OldDood

Add me, Add me, Ive caught a couple.


----------



## Ubolt

ive caught one too undersize tho
got busted off by a bigger one


----------



## kiwipea

Would my 52cm qualify 
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=33022&start=0

kp


----------



## FishWhisperer

Add myself to this growing list too please...

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=39790

Cheers,

FW


----------



## craig450

Yeh why not......me too please 

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=39624


----------



## danofish

Hi all, Add my name to the list! Got a few last year and always trying for more!!


----------



## paulb

Got my first one a few nights back

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=39813


----------



## FishWhisperer

Is there anyway we can break this list into states??? I'd be intrested in finiding out where the spread comes from.


----------



## justcrusin

at long last I can finally add myself to this list been trying to make it for years 










AJD
alcbb
blueyak
Breambo
Buff
Cid
Couta1
craig450
Cubby
danofish
Daveyak
deadlydave
Dillo
Drewboy
Duran
fisher
fishnut
fishwhisperer
Float
Grantos
Jimbo
Justcrusin
joejoe
josho
kanganoe
karlD
Karnage
Kitfox
kiwipea
kraley
leftiant
Liveyaka
lorptrap
lowtide
Mak
Mattyoga
McBigg
olddood
onemorecast
paulb
rathabfishin
Rebel1
Safa
sayaka
SBD
skorgard
Shiznic
Shufoy
solatree
SpottyMac
Swamp
turtle
ubolt
Viking1
Wombat
Wrassemagnet
Yakattack
Yaktopia


----------



## Plasman

Is there a size limit???
Here's my pup from a few weeks back (trev bicatch) :lol:


----------



## mehi

Always good to be a member of a club, sign me up please


----------



## ohagas

Better include ohagas...


----------



## ronston

You can put my name on the list  Ronnie.


----------



## Musty

Hi, Im a new member and have caught them up to 6kg so far off the yak  
Much larger off the boat but thats another story.

Musty


----------



## ELM

Musty said:


> Hi, Im a new member and have caught them up to 6kg so far off the yak
> Much larger off the boat but thats another story.
> 
> Musty


Didn't happen without a report and photo Musty, :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Samboman

Yes i have  103cm, 20lbs + caught on bream gear running 4lb Fireline.... 8)

Cheers
*****


----------



## garyp

Gatesy said:


> SNOBS :twisted:


Ditto


----------



## clarkey

Got my ticket to ride this afternoon


----------



## Zed

May I have an asterisk?
If not, the wsb club will be pretty small on AKFF. At least the entertainment budget will be small. ;-)


----------



## Saltydude

I've caught a couple, my first ever mully came in at 1m exactly on my 6lb bream gear and my next best was 55cm


----------



## COATSEY1

Thanks Boss
COATSEY   :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Robbo

Sir, I'd like to apply for membership please. I caught this fella about a month or so ago. It was an awesome feeling getting him on board and getting reminded now and then with his thrashing about that he was not happy about his capture.


----------



## Zed

I* feel so superior.
I've been working on my snooty arrogance in anticipation of this honor.


----------



## grinner

caught this little one on the new "julian assange" an albino lure.

swedish female fish just had to gobble him up.

fish posted bail and released


----------



## stonecold

Yep im in


----------



## moysie

Gday Kraley
You must have missed my post jan 31st,my first jewie from a kayak it almost cost me my job and my mrs, would love to join the club
cheers Moysie


----------



## garmac




----------



## GringoZ

Happy, Happy, Happy, I finally got my mulloway.
It took me many months of hard yakking in Adelaide's Port River Estuary system to catch the blighter.
For the record, it was 105cm and 22.5lb (just over 10kg)

Carlo


----------



## Bretto

Picked up my first on the weekend. Only small, but a fitting way send my jigging rod out in style. It snapped throughout the course of the trip.


----------



## DGax65

I'd like to be asterisked into your little club. I'll be applying for the 'I caught a white seabass, but it looks like a mulloway' exemption.










Caught last March.


----------



## feelfree09

got spooled on 3lb, lost one very close to a metre and was casting at a jewy orgy(8-10 rolling all over each other) just under the surface. threw everything in my kit at them and couldnt raise a scale. these fish are my kryptonite :shock: :shock:


----------



## solatree

GringoZ said:


> Happy, Happy, Happy, I finally got my mulloway.
> It took me many months of hard yakking in Adelaide's Port River Estuary system to catch the blighter.
> For the record, it was 105cm and 22.5lb (just over 10kg)
> Carlo


Well done Carlo - great catch !

And nice Sea Bass DGax !

But commiserations to Feelfree


----------



## Samboman

GringoZ said:


> Happy, Happy, Happy, I finally got my mulloway.
> It took me many months of hard yakking in Adelaide's Port River Estuary system to catch the blighter.
> For the record, it was 105cm and 22.5lb (just over 10kg)
> 
> Carlo


Good stuff mate, nice fish!

*****


----------



## Zed

Fast and furious!

Welcome to the * club, Doug.


----------



## calibraman

I should be on there too, I can post pics but I'm sure mcbigg will confirm as they have all been with him around


----------



## Bretto

I've caught a few lately from my yaks, but been struggling to get something close to legal. 50cm has been the best.

Didn't have the same problem last night. Worth the freezing conditions. Shame it wasn't from a kayak.










And another... Just because.. Really must take the Kayak out there soon


----------



## Junior

Caught my First Yak Jewie Today, would love to join!


----------



## Zilch

Didn't know such a club exsisted but I too would like to join.
One of my posts.

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=51187&p=524756#p524756

Seperate mulloway photo.









Cheers, Steve


----------



## polylureosis

It's been a long time coming - But please can I be part of the club?


----------



## baitfishin

jewies are starting to show up in southern moreton bay....as are prawns..


----------



## mangajack

10-07-2010 Bribie Passage area. 
4 caught for the morning around the same size 80-90cm plus a 2kg jack.
All caught on 5lb braid and 60mm squidgy fish.


----------



## Samboman

Another one on 4lb and a blade, 98cm 8)

*****


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRZ0tUwAABFfgAAQQAXYQggiEAo/9/6gIACFEVPyp4TTRNoxTaYiep6m9UGqbIhpoeoPUAABoggF1K8dMM3l2Cmee8btq+e95RhoUIosKZKAgHpvBana63w3DlSln9xQIUu3ILMpVyRIQf7mtuqS/epqzzjkqTCszcLGGEJXOTtp+0YXQtpISSwiJt4nDXvYGKXxukl/8XckU4UJAWdLVMA=


----------



## Beekeeper

Beekeeper here...

Caught my first kayak Mulloway in June 2006, and have totted up number 34 just recently, the biggest being 95cm, weighing 19lb 10oz.

Pictured below is one of them. I see that Jimbo is already a member, but I guess that that Jimbo is not me?

On my bended knees, I seek membership of your most exclusive club, Monsewer Kraley.

Jimbo


----------



## soloyakka85

Gday all
now this is my sort of club. 
I should qualify but i dont know how to put a link to my report but i think you all might remember. 
first jew out of the yak 121cm on 6lb gear.


----------



## Zed

nezevic said:


> DING DING DING DING DING DING
> 
> Anybody home? I claim entry!!! FINALLY!!! viewtopic.php?f=17&t=62597


So Mmmmulloway and Mmmmmmod are not mmmmmutually exclusive?
Good fish. I miss some flaky white meat.


----------

